# Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?



## Norwegenschreck69 (19. August 2016)

Wir wollten in einigen Wochen mal los zur Ostsee schön 2 bis 3 Tage kuttern. Berichte sind leider sehr wenige vorhanden.
Was läuft zwischen Fehmarn und Rostock? Wismar?
Vielleicht mit der Südwind oder Christa raus.
Laboe soll momentan tot sein, was sehr schade ist.

Kurze Infos wären hilfreich.
Oder besser direkt hoch nach Dänemark??

Grüße :m


----------



## banzinator (19. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

Rund um rostock geht immer was.
Ich frag mich immer warum manche Leute sagen man fängt nix bzw. warum sie nichts fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

angel raus, was Du kannst, nächstes Jahr ists eh vorbei.......
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4561668#post4561668


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

Abwarten


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

Moinsen Norwegenschreck!!
Zwischen Maasholm und Fehmarn wird es zur Zeit tatsächlich schwierig seine Familie zu ernähren.  ... Ab Wismar östlich sieht es da schon besser aus.
Ich war vorgestern auf der Christa/Wismar. .. jetzt muss meine Familie nicht mehr hungern und ich kann sogar noch ein paar Gäste einladen #6


----------



## Gambolputty (20. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

Ich war ja wieder im Mai, nun schon das fünfte Jahr in Folge, vor Dänemark unterwegs. So wenig Fang, so ein Einbruch gegenüber den letzten Jahren, war schon krass. Ist also nicht nur in heimischen Gefilden so, dass dieses Jahr ein schlechtes zu sein scheint.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

Wie sieht es in Wismar mit Unterkünften in Hafennähe aus?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

Wegen Unterkünfte.... Du kannst bei Familie Ziemer ein "Rundumsorglos" Paket mit Übernachtung buchen. .. Dann nächtigst Du  auf der ausgedienten MS Eidum,die DIREKT neben der Peter II und Christa liegt. D.h. Du brauchst nur vom Kutter 20m zur Eidum wanken


----------



## Alex76 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

Ich war gestern auf der Christa. Es wurde auch berichtet, dass der Vortag sehr gut gewesen sei! Insgesamt wurde ganz gut gefangen. Die Spanne war von 1 oder2 bis um die 20. Die meisten hatten 4-5. Es waren auch Dorsche von über 80 dabei! Ich selbst hatte 4 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 60, was für mich aber ok ist. Natürlich hätte ich auch gern von 80 gehabt #c

Es waren auch viele Kleinboote draussen (Richtung Boltenhagener Bucht) die ebenfalls gut gefangen haben.  Eigentlich fährt die Christa meistens Richtung Poel, wo dieses Jahr laut Besatzung so gut wie nichts los ist. Die PeterII fuhr in die selbe Richtung.

Gefangen wurde nur bis etwa 12.00Uhr bei wenig Wind, danach Ententeich und gefühlte 30 Grad und nur noch 2-3 kleine Dorsche auf dem ganzen Kutter. Demzufolge waren wir auch bereits kurz nach 3 wieder im Hafen.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

Na das sind doch schon mal einige gute Infos. Danke euch :vik:
Das mit dem Angebot Angeln & Übernachten für 65€ habe ich auch gelesen.
Aber ich kann keine Infos oder Bilder zur Unterkunft finden.

 Ein wenig Luxus sollte schon sein :q
 Parkplätze?


----------



## punkarpfen (20. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

@Alex: Auf jedem Kutter wurde am Vortag sehr gut gefangen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex76 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> @Alex: Auf jedem Kutter wurde am Vortag sehr gut gefangen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk



Ja, ich weiss, höre das auch immer, dass es am Vortag deutlich besser war |kopfkrat

Aber hier wurde es ja durch Dorschjaeger75 auch mal bestätigt #6


----------



## Alex76 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Na das sind doch schon mal einige gute Infos. Danke euch :vik:
> Das mit dem Angebot Angeln & Übernachten für 65€ habe ich auch gelesen.
> Aber ich kann keine Infos oder Bilder zur Unterkunft finden.
> 
> ...



Parkplätze direkt neben dem Boot. Seit diesem Jahr gibt es dort allerdings eine Parkuhr (Tagespreis 5 Euro), die glaube ich von April - Oktober aktiviert ist. Ansonsten kostenfrei.

Ohne das ich auf der Eidum (Schlafunterkunft) gewesen bin, wird da mit Luxus nicht zu rechnen sein...


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

Ich werde da einfach mal anrufen #6
 Unterkünfte wird es ja im schlimmsten Fall noch andere geben.


----------



## Dachfeger (21. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

Ich war Mitwoch mit der PeterII draussen. Ging Richtung Boltenhagen(Travemünde war schon gut zu sehen).
Viele Kleinboote draussen. Fangerfolg eher mäßig. Ging relativ zäh voran. Ich hatte 4 die Besten so um 15 Stück.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

Kumpel war am Dienstag mit auf der Peter 2 raus und hatte von der Seite 9 Dorsche für die Kiste. In der Spitze lief es noch etwas besser. Wir werden also Anfang Oktober mal für 2-3 Tage kuttern gehen.


----------



## JungausHamburg (29. August 2016)

*AW: Westliche Ostsee, was läuft?*

wie weit muß mann denn laufen bis mann die westliche Ostsee verlassen hat?

 Ps  Angel seit April regelmäßig bis mäßig im groß Bereich Eckernförder Bucht  da ist nix an Dorsch oder Makrele, platten dagegen gehen immer


----------

